# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Kautkas ļoti vienkāršs

## Tārps

Tas ir tik primitīvs, ka vemt gribās, bet tomēr interesanti, un skolas puikām kā radīts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eliG2oEwQvo

----------


## karloslv

Un tai skaitā feiks - spole statiskā laukā ģenerē strāvu?

----------


## Didzis

Es to spoli arī ievēroju. Diemžēl pilns internets šitādiem ''brīvās enerģijas'' brīnumiem. Citādāk daudzi video labi.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā,man ar tā spole iekrita acī. Vot vajag karoti darvas...

----------


## Elfs

Tā karote jau arī  ir tur visa projekta sāls un nagla !
Batarija ganjau pa vidu spolē ieslēpta....vai kondieris labs paralēli diodei. 
Varētu intereses pēc paskaitīt sekundes cik deg tajā video leds un parēķināt kapacitāti

----------


## Zigis

tur filmā labi redzams elektrolīķis paralēli, tieši aiz diodes redzams. Varbūt viņi no sākuma ar tiem magnetiem sadročī to kondiki pilnu, filmu saīsina. Vienmēr gribas nedomāt pašu sliktāko par cilvēkiem  ::

----------


## Tārps

Ja kas, tur ir vesels šo izgudrojumu cikls zem nosaukuma

Amazing Homemade Inventions

daži jau nu liekas stulbuma kalngals, bet citi tādi, ka der iegaumēt vienu otru lietiņu.

----------

